
Stratolaunch: 'World's largest plane' lifts off for the first time - astdb
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47923697#
======
bacon_waffle
I hope they take inspiration from these folks and do a simultaneous takeoff,
in opposite directions:

[https://youtu.be/R5P70XtI4zQ?t=39](https://youtu.be/R5P70XtI4zQ?t=39)

